# Tannenwald Bikes ?



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo beisammen, 

was ist eigentlich aus dem Tannenwald-Projekt des Ex-Bergwerkers "Rocklandbiker" geworden? 

Ist das schon wieder Schnee von gestern? 

Weiss wer was? 

Es dankt im Voraus,
[email protected]

.


----------



## 007ike (20. Januar 2010)

da alle Spuren im Netz verwischt wurden, gehe ich stark davon aus..........ohne genaues zu wissen...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rastalanda (20. Januar 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> da alle Spuren im Netz verwischt wurden, gehe ich stark davon aus..........ohne genaues zu wissen...................




... verwischt wurden trifft es gut ... findes es sehr schade, dass die Anfangseuphorie und die sehr transparente und gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (sowohl auf der website als auch hier im Forum) sang- und klanglos eingestellt wurden ... und es leider auch keine Info´s seitens RK oder SLichti dazu gab bzw. gibt ... 

... aber vielleicht wird dieser thread seitens der beiden ja nun genutzt, um etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen ... 


patrick


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Januar 2010)

rastalanda schrieb:


> ... aber vielleicht wird dieser thread seitens der beiden ja nun genutzt, um etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen ...
> patrick




Dies will ich hiermit tun.....

Wir beide, Stefan Lichtner und ich, haben nachdem von Seiten der Gesellschafter, BERGWERK Cycles an Herrn Bayer (Müsing) verkauft wurde erhofft mit einer neuen Marke, der Marke Tannenwald eigenständig die alten Bergwerk Werte weiter leben zu lassen. Wir bedienten uns den ehemaligen Personal bzw. Maschinenkapazitäten und fingen an Prototypen und eine Kleinstserie zu fertigen. Heute muss ich zugeben dass wir uns bezogen auf die Komplexität des Fertigungsprozesses zum einen und auch die wirtschaftliche Situation, sprich unsere finanziellen Möglichkeiten unterschätzt haben. Wir mussten lernen und akzeptieren das wir beide ohne ein für beide sehr hohes Risiko einzugehen, keine Chance hatten diesen Belastungen stand zu halten. So ist das nun mal. Uns fiel es nicht leicht, aber wir mussten einen Strich ziehen. Der Traum einer eigenen Marke, "Made in Germany" war geplatzt.......
Das wir uns entgegen unseren Vorsätzen was Transparenz angeht nicht "geoutet" haben, bitte ich zu entschuldigen......Sorry es tut uns leid, aber wir haben es versucht das ist letzendlich zumindest für uns wichtig !
Wir bitten um Verständnis ! Danke

es sind schon "Schmuckstücke"


----------



## rastalanda (21. Januar 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ... wir haben es versucht das ist letzendlich zumindest für uns wichtig ...




... und dabei sind ja auch einige Schätzchen rausgekommen, wenn ich an die ersten Bilder von der Fertigung, sowie dein Tannenwald und das andere was jetzt irgendwo in der Chemnitzer Gegend herumfährt, denke ...

... schade, dass Euer Versuch nun erstmal abgebrochen wurde und Respekt dafür, dass ihr rational und rechtzeitig den Strich gezogen habt, bevor Eure Existenzen mit davonschwimmen ...

... ebenso Respekt für das "Outing" - mein Verständnis ist Euch auf jeden Fall sicher ... 

Patrick


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2010)

Schade, dass ihr aufgeben musstet. 
Leider ist wenig Raum für kleine feine Marken - das musste ja schon Bergwerk spüren. 
Das was von BW heute übrig ist hat jedenfalls nichts mehr mit deren ursprünglichen Werten zu tun. 
Danke für deine Antwort, Rocky!


----------



## SLichti (22. Januar 2010)

@all...
"Aufgeben" ist nicht ganz richtig... Wir haben das Projekt momentan "auf Eis gelegt".
Die Fa. TW Bikes Gbr bleibt aber weiter bestehen.
Um "richtig Gas" zu geben fehlen aktuell einfach die Mittel.
Im Moment sind grad sogar drei Rahmen beim beschichten, nächste Woche gibts Bilder.
Das heißt, ich werde die Rahmen/Räder (soweit noch verfügbar) hier bei mir über den Shop abwickeln.

Rocky hat ja dafür jetzt auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit..  Aber vielleicht will er uns das selbst verraten..  ?!?

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Januar 2010)

SLichti schrieb:


> Rocky hat ja dafür jetzt auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit..  Aber vielleicht will er uns das selbst verraten..  ?!?
> 
> rideOn
> Stefan


 
OK dann...........hin zu meiner ersten Liebe.......wir sehn uns


----------



## diet (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo @ all: 
"Schätzchen" sind es ja  und mein Bussard zaubert mir jedes mal ein Lächeln ins Gesicht oder in mich hinein 
Schade für Euch ist es das es nicht so wollte wie es sollte/Ihr wolltet.
Bilder von den anderen "Bussard´s" bitte  ...
hier mal eins nach dem ersten Renneinsatz


----------



## justice_france (23. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöne Räder!

Mich würden mal die Bilder interessieren, vielleicht könnt Ihr die noch posten!
Sind die Rahmen wie früher Bergwerk ,,Made in Pforzheim"?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Februar 2010)

ja, "Handmade in Pforzheim" in der ehemaligen BW-Schmiede 

weitere Bilder

cu RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. März 2010)

rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ja, "handmade in pforzheim" in der ehemaligen bw-schmiede
> 
> weitere bilder
> 
> cu rk


 


// Blog:TANNENWALD //


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. April 2010)

Schade, schade.
Das 'Bussard' sieht ein bißchen wie das 'alte' Mercury SL aus.


----------



## SLichti (20. April 2010)

@Eisenfaust
Dem ist auch so... Wie damals schon erwähnt "bedienten" wir uns an die vorhandenen Strukturen von BW und so auch den Frästeilen, da wurde nie ein Geheimnis draus gemacht.

Aber wiso das "alte" Mercury SL?? Es gab nur eine Modellreihe...?!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Mai 2010)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Schade, schade.
> Das 'Bussard' sieht ein bißchen wie das 'alte' Mercury SL aus.


 
ja, jedoch haben wir einiges daran optimiert:

- die Sitzstrebe auf Seite des Bremssattels wurde bzgl. der auftretenden Bremskräfte mit einem innenliegenden Steg verstärkt.

- das Oberrohr wurde Querovalisiert 

- das Steuerrohr wurde bzgl. der Steifigkeit optimiert und mit höherer Wandstärke versehen

- die Sitzstreben wurden geradlinig ohne S-Bend geformt

- das Sitzrohr wurde durch eine 2-fach Kerbung für die Aufnahme von Carbonsattelstützen verbessert


RK


----------



## Peter K (25. Mai 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ja, jedoch haben wir einiges daran optimiert:
> 
> - die Sitzstrebe auf Seite des Bremssattels wurde bzgl. der auftretenden Bremskräfte mit einem innenliegenden Steg verstärkt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

gibt es Geo-Daten und Preise von dem Rahmen ? Wie sieht es mit Vertrieb aus ?

MfG


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Mai 2010)

aktuell gibt es nur noch wenige Restbestände.....Kontaktdaten bzgl. Vertrieb bzw. Geo-Daten gibt es auf: www.ride-the-forest.com

cu RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. September 2012)

seit einigen Wochen gibt es uns wieder.....


----------



## pixxelbiker (16. September 2012)

..da habt ihr ja echt was geniales auf die beine gestellt. meinen glückwunsch dazu und viel erfolg mit der marke


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Oktober 2012)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> ..da habt ihr ja echt was geniales auf die beine gestellt. Meinen glückwunsch dazu und viel erfolg mit der marke



danke ;-)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Oktober 2012)

TANNENWALD @ FACEBOOK


----------



## Carbonator (25. April 2013)

Wenn ich irgendwann mal das Geld haben sollte, wird ein Tannenwald bestellt. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Bussard? Wurde das komplett durch den Luchs ersetzt? Auf der Website ist nichts zu finden.

Viel Glück mit der Marke.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. April 2013)

Carbonator schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwann mal das Geld haben sollte, wird ein Tannenwald bestellt. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Bussard? Wurde das komplett durch den Luchs ersetzt? Auf der Website ist nichts zu finden.
> 
> Viel Glück mit der Marke.



von unserem BUSSARD gibt es nur noch einige Restbestände in verschiedenen Größen. Diese Bikes aus AL bauen wir aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mehr und werden somit auch nicht mehr proaktiv angeboten. RK


----------



## Carbonator (26. April 2013)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> von unserem BUSSARD gibt es nur noch einige Restbestände in verschiedenen Größen. Diese Bikes aus AL bauen wir aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mehr und werden somit auch nicht mehr proaktiv angeboten. RK



Danke für die rasche Antwort. Darf man den Preis der Restbestände hier erfahren und die Anzahl? Vielleicht kann ich ja noch eins dieser aussterbenden Rasse retten.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. April 2013)

Carbonator schrieb:


> Danke für die rasche Antwort. Darf man den Preis der Restbestände hier erfahren und die Anzahl? Vielleicht kann ich ja noch eins dieser aussterbenden Rasse retten.



jemals ein 29er gefahren ?


----------



## Carbonator (26. April 2013)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> jemals ein 29er gefahren ?



Nein ich hatte ein paar Jahre Pause aber ich kenne die Vorteile dieser neuartigen Erscheinung. Warum fragst du? 

PS: Falls ich mir einen 29er Rahmen kaufe, werde ich natürlich passende Teile dazu bestellen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. April 2013)

Carbonator schrieb:


> Nein ich hatte ein paar Jahre Pause aber ich kenne die Vorteile dieser neuartigen Erscheinung. Warum fragst du?
> 
> PS: Falls ich mir einen 29er Rahmen kaufe, werde ich natürlich passende Teile dazu bestellen.



weil ich Dir eher nen feinen Stahlrahmen in 29 empfehlen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (26. April 2013)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> weil ich Dir eher nen feinen Stahlrahmen in 29 empfehlen würde



Das glaub ich dir gern.  Ich werde mal schauen, was in Zukunft so ansteht. Aber ich hab Tannenwald schon abgespeichert. Ist auf meiner Checkliste.


----------



## cilli (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte am WE in Merzalben Gelegenheit das Luchs zu fahren, und ich kann versichern, das Rad ist vom Feinsten  Es lässt sich traumhaft fahren, ist handlich und stabil zugleich. Bezüglich der Verarbeitung: Über alle Zweifel erhaben. Schon allein wegen der Lackierung und den tollen Schweißnähten ein echtes Schmuckstück, zumal man die Farben und die Gestaltung selbst bestimmen kann.

Stünde bei mir der Kauf eines neuen Rades an und wäre die Wahl auf ein 29er Hardtail gefallen, wäre das meine erste Wahl. 

Gruß Cilli


----------



## Bingo1979 (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich schon Details zu dem angekündigten Cross Rad?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich schon Details zu dem angekündigten Cross Rad?
> 
> ...



bitte noch etwas gedulden


----------



## eddy 1 (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Juni 2013)

@ Bingo1979

http://tannenwald.blogspot.de/p/waldlaufer.html


----------



## palomo70 (5. August 2013)

Ohlala, ich bin verliebt in Euer Luchs . So ein schönes Rad!
Noch zwei-drei Jahre fahre ich mein Nöll, dann steht das Luchs ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Wenn irgendwie möglich, komme ich mal vorbei zum Probefahren.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. August 2013)

palomo70 schrieb:


> Ohlala, ich bin verliebt in Euer Luchs . So ein schönes Rad!
> Noch zwei-drei Jahre fahre ich mein Nöll, dann steht das Luchs ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Wenn irgendwie möglich, komme ich mal vorbei zum Probefahren.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Patrick


 
Schön, bitte vorab telefonisch melden...DANKE


----------

